# Multiple Wiper Motors Off Single Power Source ?



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

What would be the best way to wire multiple wiper motors to run from a single power source?

Like say a 12v - 35 amp DC power supply ?

Would it be a connection like in a normal household wired circuit

Ie into motor --> motor---> motor

Or would it be 

Power supply ----- Motor
[----Motor
[-----Motor


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You would wire each of them to the power supply (parallel). That way each one is getting the 12 volts. So long as the total amperage added up from all 3 motors doesn't exceed the power supply.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok thats what i kind of figured it would be but wanted to make sure

I can possibly get a nice 19" rack mount DC power supply with multiple outputs ranging between 180Amps at 5volts to 60 amps at 12 volts on the various outputs.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Don't forget a fuse for each motor, you don't want to let the magic smoke out...


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thats a good idea.. Suggestions on a fuse ?


----------

